# Expression of Interest for Development of Rear Diff Air-Locker for Xtrail



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi all,

I have been researching the possibility of having a rear diff lock developed for the Xtrail.
Initial enquiries have been made with both ARB for a manual air-operated locker and 4WD Systems in South Australia for an automatic mechanical locker.

4WD Systems have indicated that they would be interested in researching the development of a mechanical locker for the Xtrail in early 2011.
Here is the link to their LOKKA range of diff locks and how they work...4WD Systems LOKKA

ARB unfortunately do not have at the top of their list the development of an air-operated locker for the Xtrail due to lack of enquiries or interest.
Here is the link to their Air-Operated diff locks and how they work (watch the video)...ARB Air-Locker

Below are some explainations on what an air-operated diff lock would do for the Xtrail and how it would enhance its off-road capability.

1. With improved traction through both rear wheels having equal torque, approach speeds and momentum can be reduced.
This results in less bounce over rough terrain, saving potential damage to the vehicle underbody as well as safer negotiation of obstacles due to increased reaction time with the lower speed.

2. Reduced drivetrain damage from shock loads.
Because both rear wheels will have the same lower speed without one wheel free-spinning, there is less chance for a wheel to grab and transfer a shock load to the driveshaft with a subsequent potential for snapping the driveshaft or CV joint.

3. Less damage to the environment.
Because both rear wheels would have the same speed, the free-spinning wheel would rotate at a much lower speed equal the the travelling speed of the wheel with traction, therefore not gouging the terrain and causing further erosion.

*So ... the world-wide Xtrail community needs your support !*
I would like you to post one or more of the following replies into this thread...

1. Support for the development of a rear diff lock for the Xtrail.
2. Intention to purchase one when developed.
3. Experiences you have had 4WDing in your Xtrail where such a rear diff lock would have helped make the trip more enjoyable and encouraged you to "go further".
4. Experiences you may have had in another 4WD fitted with a diff lock, how it improved its capabilities and how you see it improving the capabilities of the Xtrail.

I have posted this in the 3 main world-wide Xtrail forums I am a member of...

1. The AustralianXtrail Forum
2. The X-Trail-UK Forum
3. the Xtrail section of the NissanForum in the USA

With a large enough response from our world-wide Xtrail family we have a greater opportunity to show 4WD companies that the Xtrail is a very capable off-roader and worth developing additional equipment for it to be better for those who wish to use it for 4WDing. I will sometime in early 2011 forward the links to the 3 forum threads to both 4WD Systems and ARB for their viewing to hopefully show them a strong support and interest in a rear diff lock for the Xtrail in the hope of having one developed soon.

One last request ... please no detracting comments from those of you in our Xtrail community who feel they do not want a rear diff lock. If it is your choice not to want or need one then the rest of us respect your decision but you should not have to post it here to negatively impact the strong message we wish to send to the 4WD companies about the Xtrail.


----------



## ShedLugger (Dec 26, 2009)

*yes please...*

HI,
I recently took my X-trail on some greenlane and off roading at Salisbury Plain. It was very impressed with it's capabilities dispite the lack of ground clearance. this i am looking into and have already started tracking down spacers, springs or even subframe spacers etc...
I also have a Mitsubishi Pajero which has difflock as standard, as did a previous NIssan Patrol... both were much improved when engaging difflock on the rear (front as well would have been even better!).
I would certainly look into buying one depending on price, there are bash\skid plates out there but there is a lack of snorkel and solid bumpers...

I will watch this thread with interest...


----------

